# Previous gestational diabetes... advice please



## Peanut2017 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey
Any advice please....

I had gestational diabetes diagnosed when 36 weeks pregnant after glucose in urine ogtt fasting 4.6 and post grandial 12mmols. Hb1ac 39. Controlled it well with diet.

Post partum still having elevated sugars e.g weetabix x2 milk - 8.9 after an hour, fajitasx 2- 8.6 after an hour with a walk. A sandwich two hours after 9.0 once. I've also had a whole pizza (10days postpartum to test) ... 11.1mmol an hour and 9.2 at two hours. 

Gp practice has been interesting experience... however hb1ac was 35 (12weeks postpartum) and 4months  post partum it's 29 - eating a diabetic diet. Finally had my ogtt fasting 4.2 postgrandial (2hrs) 5.7mmols. Which I know is good however aren't those readings above regarding food irregular? Gp says to stop measuring my sugars and I'll have repeat hb1acs yearly. 

I've lost a lot of weight due to diabetic diet, breast feeding, generally being more active and I've got hyperthyroidism post partum. Gp is looking to treat that due to losing so much weight I've lost 30kg in 4 months(some of that is baby). 
What do you think? I think I have still got some glucose intolerance and maybe my first phase of insulin is sluggish? 
Thanks


----------

